# Wadebridge, Cornwall - Camel Trail



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

£8 per week to park in the council car park. It is near to Lidls and behind the Fire Station.

We were only staying for the day, but there was a motorhome that looked as tho it were there for a while.

Access to the Camel Trail cycling path (Padstow 5 miles, Bodmin 5 miles the other direction) is easy.


----------

